# THE FINALS



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Please vote for J4 in the singing family face off. The are a wonderful Christian family and this would be an opportunity of a life time for them.*
*The voting begins at 12pm Wednesday March 25 and is open until Tuesday March 31 before 4pm..*

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2009/02/10/earlyshow/series/singingfamily_faceoff/main4790097.shtml

*Thank you very much*
*Katrina*


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Voted


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Thank you. If anyone has time you can vote more than once.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Done, again, then.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks so much.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

I tried to vote, but I get an error message saying 'sorry, can't process your request right now'.....


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

WOW it let me vote 6 times in a row. :whoo:


----------

